# ludwigia inclinata - top view



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)




----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Beautiful picture!


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

They look happy.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Gorgeous plant!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

This is my favorite plant, ever since I saw it on the Tropica database I fell in love with it. IMO, your speciemen is the healthiest I've seen..you should use it instead of the pale-looking one on plant finder. What are your tank parameters, and do you have a picture of it from the side?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow, very nice


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

i'd love to get my hands on some of that


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I used to keep it before, but it didn't do it well since my water wasn't very soft. But I'd like to try it again, although it's really hard to use this plant effectively..it grows like a weed, yet it's hard to get the orange/red coloration throughout the whole plant(as you can see in the pic it get's greener the farther away it's from the light).


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

Gomer said:


> i'd love to get my hands on some of that


Same here.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Absolutely gorgeous, but probably not a good fit for my GH=20+ water, as was the case with the 'cuba' I tried a few months ago.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Cool pic there it kinda looks like a colored pellia from top


----------

